

Rebecca Black - a fine example of viral marketing - bozzie123
http://bozzie123.blogspot.com/2011/04/impact-of-viral-marketing.html

======
david_shaw
Unsure if the author made a typo or is misinformed, but the YouTube video
(right now) stands at 78 _million_ views, rather than the authors claim of
73,000. Quite a magnitude of difference!

